# what to expect from a PROFESSIONAL FISHING GUIDE!!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Lots of talk going on between the "real" guides about guys calling themselves guides and taking people fishing.

*Professional guides:*
Have a 6-pack license from the coast guard and are licensed with the TPWD yearly.

Have professional insurance.

Dont charge $75 to $150 a day or half day for a fishing trip. Since gas costs at least $50 to $70 not including the cost of tackle, advertising, insurance, gas in truck, etc, etc

Have an expert knowledge on the bay they are fishing and will give you a good chance to catch fish depending on the conditions.

Will do their best to find fish and go from spot to spot or even bay to bay to find and put you on fish.

Have good to excellent tackle to provide for their clients.

*Un-professional guides:*
Have no coast guard license and/or TPWD license.

Do not have the proper insurance.

Go to 1 spot and just anchors until your trip is over.

Charge very little for their trips. (under $300 typically)

Have cheap tackle and a poorly conditioned boat.

Dont care whether or not you catch fish.

Everybody needs to be careful about going with these discount guides. That is why it is important to ask questions to the guide you are thinking about hiring.

Questions I would ask:
1. Do you have a coast guard license and if so what is your merchant marine number? this number can be verified with the coast guard by a simple phone call or email to the coast guard.
2. Do you carry liability insurance?
3. What type of tackle do you use?
4. Are we going to use live bait or arificials? Most guides will base that on the experience level of their clients
5. Are we going to go to 1 spot and just sit or are we going to go find the fish no matter what it takes?
6. Are you willing to teach me about techniques and fishing spots while I am fishing with you?

Like any profession you have professionals and you have rip off artists. Dont let yourself be taken by one of these so called "guides" and let them ruin your trip because of lack of knowledge or expectations from the person you hire.

Most of teh people here on 2cool have an excellent knowledge on what makes a good guide and will recommend a decent guide as seen in the forums. Please dont let yourself be taken

Be safe and fish on!!
Capt Mullet aka Capt Craig Lambert


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good stuff....

Tight lines Capt. Mullet, I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

There are professional Guides? Come on Capt. mullet your just pulling our leg.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good info.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Good post Capt..... You would be surprised at the amount of licensed guides that don't have commercial insurance.Not smart......in my opinion.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Good post Capt..... You would be surprised at the amount of licensed guides that don't have commercial insurance.Not smart......in my opinion.


Great post Capt. Mullet.

Like Capt. Reeh said, it is not smart for a guide not to have commercial insurance. It may cost more but can be cheaper in the long run. Guiding with no commercial insurance is like playing Russian Roulette. All it takes is one thing to go wrong and it's all she wrote.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Good post Capt..... You would be surprised at the amount of licensed guides that don't have commercial insurance.Not smart......in my opinion.


More than anyone would imagine.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Great Info!!!*

Great post Mullet, the only thing is the part about the boat. A person should not look down on a guide for the boat he guides in as long as the motor is strong and hull is solid. I am in the works to getting my captains license right now and will not be getting a brand new top of the line boat, I am going to get a reasonably priced boat that is reliable. I am not getting in the guide business thinking i need a brand new boat to get clients, I am getting in the business to teach people how to catch fish on their own and to share what I have learned from my experiences to new comers of the sport which my passion. I have worked since I was 5 learning everything I could about the bays I fish to pass along knowledge and don't think the boat a guide drives has anything to do with his/her ability to catch fish. I may have misunderstood your statement but I just wanted to throw that in there. Not trying to start an argument just wanted to give my opinion on the brand new boat = great guide thing.

P.S. everything was top notch!!!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*guides*

I think more people would be surprised at how many so called guides don't have their Capt. or Guides lic. that are running trips.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

I will add a few things from the client perspective. I fish with many guides in the Galveston area, primarily with live bait and usually with a combination of my wife, parents, in laws, nieces and nephews. For me, guided bay trips are family time.

Buy plenty of bait for the circumstances. If I need to chip in more money for bait tell me and I will gladly pull my wallet out. 

I understand you guys are professionals but different people fish differently. If a person wants to put thier finger on the line to feel a bite then let them, it is the customers day. Critical input is good, but it should not be the guides way or the highway. Remeber we are only fishing it is supposed to be fun not high pressure.

We are not there to hear you talk all day. Conversasion is fine, but dang dont feel like you have to talk incessently to fill a slow period or slow trip for that matter. If you are trying, your clients will know it. If fishing is slow then it is slow, I assure you we are still having a good time.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Im not familiar with the fines of not having a Coast Guard's license, assuming that there is one, what harm will it do to the client if the guide doesnt have one. I think alot of guides, even the professional ones might get offended if a client asks them if they have it. I could be wrong though. Good stuff though. I agree.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

moganman said:


> Im not familiar with the fines of not having a Coast Guard's license, assuming that there is one, what harm will it do to the client if the guide doesnt have one. I think alot of guides, even the professional ones might get offended if a client asks them if they have it. I could be wrong though. Good stuff though. I agree.


Good question.Just because one holds a USCG License or MMD does'nt mean they are a guide.You must have a TPW Guides License to legally guide in the state of Texas.With that said.You must produce a USCG License or MMD to get your TPW Guides License every year. No fine to the clients...only for the unlicensed guide !


----------



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Processional Guides*

Professional guides don't get on this message board a few days after taking a client out who is relatively new to salt water fishing and completely slam him for mistakenly buying a pair of ray boots too small and not keeping up with the guide !!!!!! Does this sound familar Cpt. Mullet ?

Professional guides also remember what they quoted a customer for a trip and don't send threatening emails to the customer for short changing the guide !!!! Sound familar Cpt. Mullet ?????

If someone wants to break into the business and offer discounted rates but doesn't pretend to be a "PROFESSIONAL GUIDE" but make a trip affordable to someone who doesn't or can't afford to fork out $400 for a half day trip, that's ok to me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SteelerFan45 said:


> Professional guides don't get on this message board a few days after taking a client out who is relatively new to salt water fishing and completely slam him for mistakenly buying a pair of ray boots too small and not keeping up with the guide !!!!!! Does this sound familar Cpt. Mullet ?
> 
> Professional guides also remember what they quoted a customer for a trip and don't send threatening emails to the customer for short changing the guide !!!! Sound familar Cpt. Mullet ?????
> 
> If someone wants to break into the business and offer discounted rates but doesn't pretend to be a "PROFESSIONAL GUIDE" but make a trip affordable to someone who doesn't or can't afford to fork out $400 for a half day trip, that's ok to me.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Uh oh! Maybe he was having a bad day.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

I like going with a guide and listening to all the excuses about how the conditions are not right and you come back to the dock and you got some rookies that mowed em down on dead bait. hahahaha If we are not catcing you **** sure better be teaching me something. $400 bills is pretty steep for a joy ride around the bay in a fancy boat.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*pro guide*

Guys, All in all I think everyone is missing the whole idea of guiding. The last few years alot of my guest just want to get on the water and have fun. It doesn't matter if we throw bait or we don't throw bait or if we put them on trophy trout or good numbers of reds. It is all about fun and what clients want to do on their trip. One of my best trips last year was 3 guys that had never caught anything big before so I put them on jacks all day and they had a ball(go figure) to each his own. I say the most important question that a customer should ask is ( can we do this or can we do that) If the guide says no hang up and move on to the next number on your list. Good luck to everyone in there next adventure. Capt Clint Sholmire


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt. Clint, great post. I too have neve hooked into somethin really big and that does sound like a ball. Thanks for sharing

Russ


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

surfgrinder said:


> I like going with a guide and listening to all the excuses about how the conditions are not right and you come back to the dock and you got some rookies that mowed em down on dead bait. hahahaha If we are not catcing you **** sure better be teaching me something. $400 bills is pretty steep for a joy ride around the bay in a fancy boat.


Somebody some where is always gonna catch fish, that's just the way it is.We also get some people that think they can fish and the reality of it is they can't.Therefore we have to adjust our strategy to our clients.And sometimes, the clients can make a good box or a bad box.Even after teaching them till you are blue in the face. LOLThat's the reality of being a guide.If it was all that easy, there would be alot more of us.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Why is it that all the Texas guides I have fished with seem to be getting paid to fish with me but when I have fished Florida the guides have always focused on helping me catch fish? I have fished with 12 or so in Texas and 4 in Florida and there is definitely a difference.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

Some guides are pretty funny. Some guides need to use more imagination.
Buy a gas cap if you loose yours. BTW a rag just doesn't cut it.

Don't offer a discount and quit at noon on a slow day. I didn't get up at 4am for a discount. I got up to fish and fish hard.

If your croaker died before I got on the boat and you said Not to bring wading gear. We're going to have a long day! Thank gosh I had a small bag of goodies.

You definitely get what you pay for. A quality guide like EJ or McBride and you'll get what you pay for.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

do guides make good bait?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Some guides are pretty funny. Some guides need to use more imagination.
> Buy a gas cap if you loose yours. BTW a rag just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Don't offer a discount and quit at noon on a slow day. I didn't get up at 4am for a discount. I got up to fish and fish hard.
> ...


 I always take a bag of goodies!!!  Capt. FREON


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

What exactlly do the Florida guides do differently to help you catch fish?


TX CHICKEN said:


> Why is it that all the Texas guides I have fished with seem to be getting paid to fish with me but when I have fished Florida the guides have always focused on helping me catch fish? I have fished with 12 or so in Texas and 4 in Florida and there is definitely a difference.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

So that guy I rode around with and watched drink beer all day and make funny jokes about not catching fish may not have been a professional.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

I love it when guides blame a poor box on their clients. Your skill set is to do what is necessary to accomodate that individual at his level. If it means live shrimp next to the rocks for sheepies, chasing jacks, etc. Success can be had any level. Excuses are for wannabees.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

It really sux when you go with popular writer/guide and he talks all about the fish he's catching and caught the day before, then your read through the BS 4 hours into the trip when there's nothing going on and he admits that he didn't actually fish the day before, but the report was from a reliable source. 

When that spot never turned on it was a mad scramble to try to come up with another game plan. I'd say that's not professional. 

Not to cause problems, but he had a license, nice boat, and was a really nice guy. Just not so sure he was prepared to take us fishing.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel like guides are a dime a dozen and a truly good guide will take you out fishing and target the type of fish you are wanting to target. I think it sucks when a guide thinks he did you a favor by taking you some where to catch stingrays and sharks. I have met a lot of good guys who have been in the business for years and truly invest their time and money into providing a good service. Now a days everybody with a boat wants to get a 6pack and begin guiding and unfortunatly they can not catch fish. As far as the post about a guide not needing a nice boat well I would disagree. A good guide will most likely be a profitable guide and may even have a few sponsors. If I am going to pay you 400-500 dollars for a half day I want to at least fish in comfort and know everything is working correctly. I have fished with a few guides and the earned my business because to me their business seemed to be legit. A guide service that offers a website and pictures and history will get my business over a guy who is in his mid 20s with an old boat and a piece of paper stapled to a wall at Academy. I expect to pay a few hundred dollars for a good service and I expect a guide to work just as hard as I did to earn that money. A guide offering a discount trip to me seems like it will be just a discount trip and not a great trip.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

We paid over 600 dollars for an 8hr trip in Cabo to go catch a fish. I let the guide know ahead of time. I didnt care if it was giant mullet we were catching, i just wanted some action and to get tight a few times.

We trolled the same 5sq mile spot for around 7hrs straight. The mate made 1 change to the spread the entire day. The capt. went to the bow of the boat and slept for over 2hrs (around 1000 to 1200). Nothing was ever said to us to communicate what we may be trying to accomplish...just sitting in the hot sun, capt. sleeping, mates driving the boat laughing and eating.

I asked if we could change it up, go somewhere, maybe inshore, etc....was told no, the bite would pick up soon, inshore was off, etc....

Capt. woke up and apologized for a slow day as we trolled back to shore. We hit the dock and he asked us if we didnt mind waiting while he fueled up before we went to the dock....haha....what was i going to say, i just said, uh i guess...

Sat at the dock in the 100+ degrees while his mate fueled up, finished, etc...and the capt. was bull****ting with other guides that were flying 3+ flags each.

This guide was very highly reccomended on this board, and still is. Unfortunately for me, it was probably my worst day fishing ever. Felt like i could have done a lot better things with that 600 bucks.

Of course the crew was waiting patiently with their hand out when we hit the dock too, for their tip................


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SteelerFan45 said:


> Professional guides don't get on this message board a few days after taking a client out who is relatively new to salt water fishing and completely slam him for mistakenly buying a pair of ray boots too small and not keeping up with the guide !!!!!! Does this sound familar Cpt. Mullet ?
> 
> Professional guides also remember what they quoted a customer for a trip and don't send threatening emails to the customer for short changing the guide !!!! Sound familar Cpt. Mullet ?????
> 
> If someone wants to break into the business and offer discounted rates but doesn't pretend to be a "PROFESSIONAL GUIDE" but make a trip affordable to someone who doesn't or can't afford to fork out $400 for a half day trip, that's ok to me.


I want to hear more about this.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> So that guy I rode around with and watched drink beer all day and make funny jokes about not catching fish may not have been a professional.


are you sure that wasn't me? :biggrin:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

surfgrinder said:


> I love it when guides blame a poor box on their clients. Your skill set is to do what is necessary to accomodate that individual at his level. If it means live shrimp next to the rocks for sheepies, chasing jacks, etc. Success can be had any level. Excuses are for wannabees.


If you have never guided, you don't have a clue.Anyways......carry on w/ the guide bashing thread. LOL :wink:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

guides can also be useful... follow them around the bay with their customers and learn the hot spots quickly


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

Not a guide nor a guide bashing thread BUT as customers we do expect a certain level of professionalism and quality. If you are a guide then here is 4 pages of info direct from your customers as to what we want and expect.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> are you sure that wasn't me? :biggrin:


I was wondering if a friend would post a response to that.:rotfl:


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I have used guides probaly 5 or 6 times in my life. What I want from a guide is pretty much what Capt. Mullet explained but contrary to most folks I use a guide to learn an area of water and how/when to fish it. I like to catch fish as well as the next guy but that AIN't ALWAYS the point. I also appreciate an even tempered guide that DON'T THINK EVERYONE ELSE in the WORLD is STUPID except a GUIDE. I want to learn from him not be Pi_ _ ed OFF by him.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My neighbor's boat was run into anchored at the jetties by a master captain in a very nice boat after the captain ran the same nice boat into the jetties last week. I agree that you need to book trips with Coast Guard licensed captains, but that doesn't guarantee you anything.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Very good point in the first post. I am in the process of getting all my proper paper work done for offshore guiding. I have had so many people want me to take them out. I have refused to do so untill I get my correct paper work. There is alot to do to make sure you are 100% legit. The guys that have taken that extra step need to be respected.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

I have only been on one guided trip in Texas and I am curious to know from those of you that have been on lots of trips or those of you that are inshore guides, is it common for the guide to fish alongside of you? I have no idea what the norm is, but for some reason it surprised me how hard our guide fished. I didn't really know what to expect but I guess I pictured him watching everyone, baiting hooks, offering help, etc. I am in no way criticizing him, I was just curious if this is typical.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Guess if I need a guided trip I will have to stick with the 2cool Sponsors and not a random person that I found online or keep a good eye on the 'Crew wanted' forum.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont consider myself an outstanding guide nor do I rank myself at the bottom of the list. Guiding customers has its challenges, skill of anglers, live bait or artifical, weather conditions, short notice bookings, etc... I couldnt imagine " guiding full time " i dont see how some people do it. I book a couple of trips a month and it just about wears me out. There are really good guides on the bay system and there are some who take customers out soak for 7 hrs and head back to the dock. To me a guided trip is giving your party the trip they want. If they want to set up on a rig and soak bait all day so be it or if they want to hit a bunch or different areas learn the bay that is fine too. All in all it boils down to what the customer wants and not what a guides agenda is for the day. Me personally I love taking kids fishing. They dont care what you are catching as long as your catching something and the smiles and enjoyment they get from it is priceless.. 

PS Offering discount trips the rest of the year!! LOL Just kidding.... 

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

TX CHICKEN said:


> Why is it that all the Texas guides I have fished with seem to be getting paid to fish with me but when I have fished Florida the guides have always focused on helping me catch fish? I have fished with 12 or so in Texas and 4 in Florida and there is definitely a difference.


Agreed, but the guide fishing with you is the accepted standard in Texas. Personally, I do it different. I'm on the poling platform all day locating and pointing out reds for the customer to catch. Not saying my way is right, just the way I feel is best for the customer. And I also happen to get a real kick out of watching someone connect with the fish. I've caught my share and get to go fishing quite a bit on my own while scouting. The trip you paid for is your turn to catch them.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

No matter what industry you are in, there is always someone willing to do it worse for less!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

cfred said:


> No matter what industry you are in, there is always someone willing to do it worse for less!


There will also be people saying that they are better than others in many clever ways. It's a good form of advertising. Look at papa johns.

There is a saying in spanish. 'Lo barrato sale caro.'

The cheap things are expensive. You might pay a cheap price($200) but you will pay for one expesive sight seing trip on a boat.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Clint Sholmire said:


> I think more people would be surprised at how many so called guides don't have their Capt. or Guides lic. that are running trips.


 They are operating illegally as captains of a vessel for hire. I've known too many people over the years who worked and waited until they had the proper legal credentials before they called themselves guides. These people who start guiding without the appropriate licenses are line jumpers at best and thieves at worse. I believe that everyone has the right to make a living but not at the expense of others.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Example of a good guide: well-known Galveston pro who goes out by himself the day before in January, wades sun-up to sun-down, just to find some action for the next day.

Example of bad guide: a person who goes to one spot, throws the hook out, and watches the clock until quitting time.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I went fishing with a guide in Aransas Pass and didn't catch any fish because of the weather but the things he taught me have filled the box many times since.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

bamdvm said:


> I have only been on one guided trip in Texas and I am curious to know from those of you that have been on lots of trips or those of you that are inshore guides, is it common for the guide to fish alongside of you? I have no idea what the norm is, but for some reason it surprised me how hard our guide fished. I didn't really know what to expect but I guess I pictured him watching everyone, baiting hooks, offering help, etc. I am in no way criticizing him, I was just curious if this is typical.


That is a good question. I fish about 50% of the time and that depends on teh trip and how many people and their experience level. For example I had 4 guys today throwing shrimp and was casting all day for one of them who couldnt cast very well so I didnt fish at all. All I did was bait up cast for him and unhook fish. If I had 2 guys throwing artificials then yes for sure I would fish with them or even 3 guys throwing arties I would fish. It just depends on how busy the guide is.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I want to hear more about this.


Below is the exact post I reported on him!
""I had 1 guy on Thursday that wanted to learn how to wadefish places without a boat. So I took him down to the Lower bay system and showed him several spots he could get in the water and wade. I showed him some of my honeyholes and exactly where the fish stage at in those coves. The only problem was that I couldnt get him to set the hook and reel down fast on the fish. We did have our limit (1 client = 10 fish)of trout but I caught almost all of them. However he did catch a nice slot red and a few fish under the birds we found. Conditions were horrible. ESE @ 20 or more. Great for wading but after the second wade he realized the wading stuff he bought the night before didnt fit so we had to get in teh boat and drift the rest of the morning.""

This is the post I reported on steelerfan back on 11/22/09. I am sorry Chris you took it personally. Me saying that your boots didnt fit was not a put down i was just stating a fact that after the second wade we had to get in the boat and drift. Also me saying that you werent setting the hook wasnt a put down either. All beginners and rookies have to go thru a learning experience. If you remember you were getting hits but not setting the hook and therfore you were missing fish. I wasnt trying to put you down just stating fact. I have taken at least 50 or more 2coolers on trips including the top dawg "Mont". I doubt any of my clients would say that I was rude to them or tried to make them look bad. I love teaching people to fish. If any of my clients think I have a problem like that I would sure like to hear it. I would like to offer an apology to Steelerfan if he thinks that I was putting huim down but that wasnt my intention at all. I was just merely stating the facts of the day.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate it when you choose a guide and his plan fails and all he can do is blame it on Bush.


----------



## luckylindy (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is a hot tip for all the boat owners. Your home owners insurance probably does not cover you in a fishing tournament. Charter Lakes has excellent coverage weather you are a profesional or not. Anybody with a boat, really needs to check these guys out. They probably do not cost anymore than you are paying, but you will get far better coverage [they sponsor 2coolfishing].www.luckylindycharters.com.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Rusty Frederick said:


> Great post Mullet, the only thing is the part about the boat. A person should not look down on a guide for the boat he guides in as long as the motor is strong and hull is solid. I am in the works to getting my captains license right now and will not be getting a brand new top of the line boat, I am going to get a reasonably priced boat that is reliable. I am not getting in the guide business thinking i need a brand new boat to get clients, I am getting in the business to teach people how to catch fish on their own and to share what I have learned from my experiences to new comers of the sport which my passion. I have worked since I was 5 learning everything I could about the bays I fish to pass along knowledge and don't think the boat a guide drives has anything to do with his/her ability to catch fish. I may have misunderstood your statement but I just wanted to throw that in there. Not trying to start an argument just wanted to give my opinion on the brand new boat = great guide thing.
> 
> P.S. everything was top notch!!!


When I started guiding I had a Triton LTS 220. It was 5 years old and it wasnt near as nice as my lake and Bay. But like you I wasnt going to buy a brand new boat until I knew I could become a good guide and started booking plenty of trips. I think you are doing the right thing by starting on the boat you own currently. Nothing is wrong with that at all. However having a reliable boat is a must when you are on the water several days a week. My 4 year old triton went downhill fast when I used it almost everyday. Believe me there is nothing worse than breaking down on the bay when you are a guide for several reasons. The silver king boys all have old whalers so a new boat is not needed at all. I do take pride in my Lake and Bay because it is an extremely nice boat and I can get anywhere in any bay system under the worst of conditions. I also take pride in my equipment (g-loomis and shimano) that I supply for my customers. I think quality equipment is a must when guiding. Professionalism is seen in different ways by different people. Some people dont care what boat or equipment you have and some do. Catching fish is a universal that everyone expects from a guide so that is a no-brainer. But if you combine a nice boat nice equipment, good personality, courteous behavior and catching fish all together you cover a lot of different expectations from a wide variety of people.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> We did have our limit (1 client = 10 fish)of trout but I caught almost all of them.


Not meaning to get into it, but is that legal? I know it's not with private fishermen, but is it okay to keep the guide's fish against the client's limit? Or did I misread this?

Overall, I've had great experiences with guides. In most cases, any disappointment has been my lack of understanding of "local customs". For example, I'm a catch and release kind of guy. But I've had guides that pretty much insist on keeping all fish. In some cases, the "full day" is over when a limit is reached. I've paid $450 to fish the Kenai River for about 12 minutes before limiting out, even though I wanted to release the one fish I caught. Didn't feel very fulfilled. If I had known the terms and conditions, I'd have spent my $450 in some other pursuit.

More than anything, I go out to have fun. Catching fish is great, but not at the cost of FUN.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great info Capt.Mullet.:cheers:


----------



## marley (Aug 26, 2010)

*Profesional GUides*

Having a $50,000 boat and charging $500 a day does not constitute a profesional guide. Some people are not born to be a guide. It take more than experance and and a good boat. A person's personality goes a long way when your on a boat 5+ hours together, good or bad! Some so called guides think your paying for a boat ride.

I need to say most guides or very good because you won't get repeat buisness and bad service travels fast.

Everyones is out to have fun and catch fish!

marley


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

impulse said:


> Not meaning to get into it, but is that legal? I know it's not with private fishermen, but is it okay to keep the guide's fish against the client's limit? Or did I misread this?
> 
> .


100% legal. A guide can go out with 2 clients and the limit is 20, regardless of who catches them. The guide can catch the entire limit if that's how circumstances play out.


----------



## Jerry L. West (Aug 28, 2009)

Good thread going here Capt. Mullet all that you have posted is right on base.After working so hard to get everything required it is foolish to no use and do your best to make a trip that people will want to reture too.After reading all of this it makes me want to book-up with you!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

What an interesting post. All I can say is that there are some exceptional fishermen out there who make very poor guides, and some marginal fishermen who are exceptional at meeting client expectations. It's all about chemistry and fulfillment, whether it's trophy trout, jackfish, or just a great adventure. 

BTW, for a while I had to run a hand me down boat from Capt. Tricia, an older/refurbished 20' Shoalwater. We had a blast! It's not what you look like...it's what you look for...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

surfgrinder said:


> I like going with a guide and listening to all the excuses about how the conditions are not right and you come back to the dock and you got some rookies that mowed em down on dead bait. hahahaha If we are not catcing you **** sure better be teaching me something. $400 bills is pretty steep for a joy ride around the bay in a fancy boat.


It happens, they aren't miracle workers. Sounds like you just need to find a different guide.



capt mullet said:


> This is the post I reported on steelerfan back on 11/22/09. I am sorry Chris you took it personally. Me saying that your boots didnt fit was not a put down i was just stating a fact that after the second wade we had to get in the boat and drift. Also me saying that you werent setting the hook wasnt a put down either. All beginners and rookies have to go thru a learning experience. If you remember you were getting hits but not setting the hook and therfore you were missing fish. I wasnt trying to put you down just stating fact. I have taken at least 50 or more 2coolers on trips including the top dawg "Mont". I doubt any of my clients would say that I was rude to them or tried to make them look bad. I love teaching people to fish. If any of my clients think I have a problem like that I would sure like to hear it. I would like to offer an apology to Steelerfan if he thinks that I was putting huim down but that wasnt my intention at all. I was just merely stating the facts of the day.


He just *****ing because he can't fish artificials. Nothing in your post is offensive. He sounds like one of those that expects full limits just because he is with a guide, no matter what. Whether he knows how to fish or not. Maybe he doesn't know what to expect with a guide? I know this can happen, because I have dealt with it guiding waterfowl. People think that because they are paying you you should be able to control the birds. And if you caught 10 trout and he didn't, there were plenty of fish to be caught.

Sounds like you guys need to find better guides,lol. I have never had this issue. The guides I have used are top notch.


----------



## borntofish (Jul 23, 2004)

*Outstanding Guide Service*

My wife and I had a great time fishing with Capt Mullet earlier this year. Nice boat, great attitude, easy manner, no pressure and we caught a nice mess of trout. Doesnt talk too much and very respectful to wife. We highly recommend him to all 2coolers.

Wayne


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

McTrout said:


> BTW, for a while I had to run a hand me down boat from Capt. Tricia, an older/refurbished 20' Shoalwater. We had a blast! It's not what you look like...it's what you look for...


Yep, and it made no difference to the amount of fun we had. I was just impressed with the top speed of that thing with 4 guys in it.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I look at things like, is the guide on time and ready to go fishing. Boat in the water, bait on board and ready to go. Rods rigged and ready. Boat at least clean and safe. New or older does not matter to me as long as clean and safe and not cluttered up. I do not care if the guide fishes as long as he takes care of the client first. 
I fished with Capt. Mullet and as a former guide he met all of my requirements and I am tuff on guides.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I wasn't gonna post but:
1st off, I have a LOT of respect for guides. These guys invest a LOT of money in a boat, motor, trailer and truck. They spend a fortune on insurance, licences, ect. They get up at 4AM and go to bed at 10PM nd get up and do it again, if they have a charter. All of this and they are usually talkative and in a good mood. The few I have been with have always been helpful and worked hard to get me on fish. 
For the person who fishes 3 or 4 times a year, it's WAY cheaper than keeping up a 40 to 50 thousand $ boat, to use a guide. $400, 3-4 times a year won't even buy his insurance, much less the boat, truck and other expenses.
I fish at least 1-2 times each week. I have posted on 2cool for people interested in fishiin with me and splitting the expenses. I never promised anything and NEVER presented myself as a guide. I always made sure it was understood that I wasn't a guide and guaranteed nothing. I don't see a problem with this. I understand some folks just can't afford a guides services BUT if you can, I think that's the way to go OR buy your own boat and go when and where you want.
PS: I tool Steeler45 fishing on a trip. I think we all had a good time AND he caught 2 nice redfish on a spoon. He's new but he's learning. I been at this for 50+ years and I'm still learning.
Go fish, however you want to, have fun!
Hats off to the guides. They are a tough bunch of guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

As with any business there are good ones and bad ones. Anyone with 40,000 can buy a very nice boat. 1500 and a couple of weeks off will get you a Capt. license. Sea Academy in A. Pass has a 99% pass ratio. And anyone can buy nice tackle. Do your homework, make some calls and match your guide with the type of trip you would like to take. If you want to sightcast for reds find someone that specializes in that type of fishing. If it's a trophy trout you are after, you probly won't get her with a shrimp and popping cork. A little research and a few phone calls can take all the guess work out of hiring a good guide. There are a bunch of good ones out there.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My hat is off for the "good" and professional guides out there.*

Guiding in any of the outdoor hunting and fishing endeavors we enjoy has to be a tough experience from time to time, or even day to day, sometimes. My profession has been servicing the public for over 35 years, thus I've met and serviced all kinds of individuals with all kinds of personalities, needs, and income levels. A professional guide serving the public almost everyday and producing happy clients, hardly without an exception, has to be a super human. Just from my limited perspective of having fished with guides several times, and being a long time fisherman with my own boat and gear, and maintaining same in top condition, I find it almost inconceivable how they accomplish showing up each morning with a smile on their face and eager to show a fresh new group a great time, and with boat and all of their gear in great condition. Of coarse there are probably many days they have customers like me and my friends that get on board with our own gear and with a lot of experience, which I'm sure has it's drawbacks, also. Some of us know the tides, wind, temps, salinity, etc. are not always right for the catching, but there are probably very few of the guide's customers that have any ideal those factors mean a lot in whether their guide of choice is going to be able to produce on their chosen day to fish. I'm sure the average customer feels if the guide agreed to the trip he knows how to find the fish under whatever conditions are present. Therein lies a big problem for the guide, because some understand the fish do not feed all of the time under any condition and others don't. When you join a bad condition day with an ignorant and arrogant customer, then the guide's worse experience begins to evolve. I'm sure some can handle it and others can't. Experiences with those kind of people can probably make for some short days on the water.
As I've said many times, especially to my wife, I would not be a guide for all of the money in the world. Therefore, my hat is off to you guys and girls.:cheers:


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Sometimes if the guide wasn't catching fish no one else on the boat would believe they were in a spot where there were fish.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Sometimes if the guide wasn't catching fish no one else on the boat would believe they were in a spot where there were fish.


That is actually a good point. works for guiding waterfowl as well. If I didn't put birds on the ground it might look like it was bad spot and a bad job on my part.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Good post Greg. What it all boils down to is Character and Integrity. The good guides have been out there, done the time and invested in their business. They make sure that their Reputation is on the line. A good guide will tell you if it's not so good a day to go and reschedule, or at least let you know the deal. Their main goal is to make sure YOU have a great time overall...Dip


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

A little talk before leaving the marina is usually all it takes right? If I am in a let's catch whatever mood, I should tell the guide that. If I want to target trout and redfish and keep on grinding even if it's slow or no bite, I should say that too. If I want to make sure there is some live and dead bait on the boat in case throwing arties is slow, I should say that at least a few days before the trip, or bring it with me.

I think there are a lot of things, as a professional client, that I can do to help the guide make it the best trip it can be. What I expect is that the guide listens to the requests, does what he/she says they will do before and after the trip, and will say no to a request if it cannot be accommodated instead of being a "yes" person. For my part, I will show up on-time or early, will have double checked my gear, will be paying in cash including enough $$$ for a fat tip if we put it on them, and will follow your instructions for safety and fish catching reasons. I won't smoke or drink on your boat and if I stop at Mc'D's for breakfast, there is a good chance I will bring some extra breakfast sandwiches for guide food!

I don't understand the difficulty. Two professional people who listen and can articulate a conversation goes a long way in setting expectations on guided fishing trips.

Just my two cents


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

What I would expect from a Professional Fishing Guide ? 


1. Not to cut in launch line with over 3 boats waiting. I was # 2 in line man !

2. Not to load coolers, rods etc at launches water edge and cut in line in front of me to do so. ( I let em know ) 

3. Common Water Courtesy ( Goes w/o saying ) 

4. Become a 2cool Sponsor if posting publicity questions like this

5. To have a Gas in the tank and a solid motor and hull to make it to the spot n back safety

i have been out with the upper coast A Team as far as guides go, and it is always a please from the phone call to the tip at the end of the trip. They do not post on 2cool for a reason........They dont need to.. 

Feech On


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Here is What you should ask when booking a guide*

I have guided for some thirty years now -- in salt and fresh

I give an ironclad satisfaction guarantee -- or your fees back, or a return trip --

You as a customer want to be at least comfortable, the boat should be seaworthy, your guide should work HARD for you ALL day.

Some days the catching may be off -- you should be learning on those days ,

You shouldn't be hearing excuses, maybe apologies -

Your guide SHOULD be legal as far as USCG regs on the bay and Guides license -- ask for proof

Commercial Insurance ? Really that is the guides business -- in a serious accident resulting in injury or death of a customer it protects him -- NOT THE CUSTOMER

Your guide should be safety conscious at all times and CALL OFF trips in marginal conditions -- this protects you the customer and the guide.

Ask what is supplied, ask about beverages allowed, remember you are the BOSS on the trip -- the guide is the worker bee.

Sometimes a guide and unfamiliar customers just don't mesh -- as in personality conflicts etc -- the guide should NEVER cuss a client, berate a client, and should exhibit patience beyond the call of duty.

The best guides have a demeanor of service to the customer -- not for making a big name for themselves, they can catch fish in all conditions, and know the habits of the bait and the fish given the time of year.

A good guide turns off the cell phones on the water, and his focus is YOU the customer.

A good guide is a teacher and cheer leader

A good guide has a PASSION for being on the water daily --

Guides have the most DEMANDING jobs of all professions if they love what they do.

As Dave said

_"i have been out with the upper coast A Team as far as guides go, and it is always a please from the phone call to the tip at the end of the trip. They do not post on 2cool for a reason........They dont need to.. "_


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

There are some great posts here on this thread. My main thing is to make sure my clients are happy. I try to treat them as if it was me on the other side and how I would want to be treated. Folks come to get away from everything and have a good time and not have the guide being a drill sargent and making them feel like a whooped pup or belittled. If the client wants to reel the reel upside down and put their finger on the line then so be it. Sure I would show them whats easier or best but if thats how they want to do it then thats what they can do. 

Make sure that the guide fits what you want to get out of the trip. Every guide has their special thing they are good at and may be best for you. As for me my thing is wade fishing with lures for bigger trout and throwing topwaters. Another guide may be better at driffting with a popping cork and shrimp or anchored up and soaking bait. Different strokes for different folks. Also folks, no matter how good the guide is, the fish are not always going to bite everyday. We are guides, not God. We cant always force them to eat when they dont want to. :spineyes:

Capt. Dustin Lee


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

In galveston, we could reduce the number of guides by 50% if we outlawed croaker. Glad its almost over - now the real fishing can begin. Come on corkie season!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

What's a Corkie???


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

This has been a very good and civil post.

As a business owner, I would offer a suggestion to the guides.
I routinely take my clients out fishing and hire guides to do that.
If I am unable to pay you with at least a check then I cannot hire you because I will not have any documentation for the expense of the trip. Without that documentation, I cannot write off the expense for marketing and entertainment purposes which is the only reason I hire quides.

Otherwise I take my own boat out.

Just a suggestion, and paypal and credit card makes it easier.

A comment on the earlier comment about the insurance being there to protect the guide and not the client.

If you are not insured I will not hire you. If you are negligent in how you operate and I or my customer gets hurts and incur major expenses, then I have no recourse to collect that recovery and it could put my own company at risk.

The carrying of the insurance and the acceptance of checks, paypal or credit credits and all of your license reguirements to me as a business owners tells me that you are operating in a professional manner and using good sound business practices.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

deke said:


> That is actually a good point. works for guiding waterfowl as well. If I didn't put birds on the ground it might look like it was bad spot and a bad job on my part.


lmao! If youre shooting and birds arent falling, it normally dosent mean its a bad spot....Kinda hard to compare a fishing trip to a waterfowl hunt, since you can actually see if theres any birds to be had...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> Below is the exact post I reported on him!
> ""I had 1 guy on Thursday that wanted to learn how to wadefish places without a boat. So I took him down to the Lower bay system and showed him several spots he could get in the water and wade. I showed him some of my honeyholes and exactly where the fish stage at in those coves. The only problem was that I couldnt get him to set the hook and reel down fast on the fish. We did have our limit (1 client = 10 fish)of trout but I caught almost all of them. However he did catch a nice slot red and a few fish under the birds we found. Conditions were horrible. ESE @ 20 or more. Great for wading but after the second wade he realized the wading stuff he bought the night before didnt fit so we had to get in teh boat and drift the rest of the morning.""
> 
> This is the post I reported on steelerfan back on 11/22/09. I am sorry Chris you took it personally. Me saying that your boots didnt fit was not a put down i was just stating a fact that after the second wade we had to get in the boat and drift. Also me saying that you werent setting the hook wasnt a put down either. All beginners and rookies have to go thru a learning experience. If you remember you were getting hits but not setting the hook and therfore you were missing fish. I wasnt trying to put you down just stating fact. I have taken at least 50 or more 2coolers on trips including the top dawg "Mont". I doubt any of my clients would say that I was rude to them or tried to make them look bad. I love teaching people to fish. If any of my clients think I have a problem like that I would sure like to hear it. I would like to offer an apology to Steelerfan if he thinks that I was putting huim down but that wasnt my intention at all. I was just merely stating the facts of the day.


what about this part:


SteelerFan45 said:


> Professional guides also remember what they quoted a customer for a trip and don't send threatening emails to the customer for short changing the guide !!!! Sound familar Cpt. Mullet ????


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

grman said:


> In galveston, we could reduce the number of guides by 50% if we outlawed croaker. Glad its almost over - now the real fishing can begin. Come on corkie season!


Never a civil discussion without this being brought up. While "real fishing" to you may be throwing a corkie it's not too me. "Real fishing" for me is wading and sightcasting to reds. Throwing a corkie is boring as hell to me. Get it? Different strokes for different folks.

There is a tremendous amount of pressure on guides to fill their boxes. I personally think it is ridiculous, but that's life. They do what they need to do to satisfy the customer. That in no way means that they are incapable of catching fish in other ways.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

To all the guys bashing guides. It is a **** shoot when going out fishing with a guide that you have never fished with before. His personality may not jell with yours, but he got along great with others that he has guided in the past. Maybe that is why he got recommended? 

Recently, I went out with Capt. Russell Hoffer out of POC. He was a hell of a guide(not just becasue we caught fish). We caught our limit of trout (nothing big), and then we went after our reds. We were really grinding for our reds. We had five reds, it was getting late. I told him we could go in because he looked beat. He told me we are not going in without a limit. This really shocked me. So we continued to wade, got a 20.5" red and went in about an hour later. My buddy and I helped him clean the fish and drank a cold beer.

Also, I see no difference in guides from state to state. If you are a good guide you could be successful in any state. It is all about professionalism.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

grman said:


> In galveston, we could reduce the number of guides by 50% if we outlawed croaker. Glad its almost over - now the real fishing can begin. Come on corkie season!


That is just stupid. I have caught fish on croaker and I have caught fish on plastic. I have caught fish on croaker when they won't eat plastic and caughtem on plastic when they won't eat croaker. Pretty much I'll try whatever it takes to catch some fish because that is usually the reason that I am out there fishing. I'll even whip out some mud minnows, finger mullet or some shrimp. Don't cry because everyone won't fish like you.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I have guided for some thirty years now -- in salt and fresh
> 
> Commercial Insurance ? Really that is the guides business -- in a serious accident resulting in injury or death of a customer it protects him -- NOT THE CUSTOMER
> 
> ...


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

No need for a new guide - I used Capt Mullet on a trip a had a good time. I was refering to some of the "other" so called guides in the area.



deke said:


> It happens, they aren't miracle workers. Sounds like you just need to find a different guide.
> 
> He just *****ing because he can't fish artificials. Nothing in your post is offensive. He sounds like one of those that expects full limits just because he is with a guide, no matter what. Whether he knows how to fish or not. Maybe he doesn't know what to expect with a guide? I know this can happen, because I have dealt with it guiding waterfowl. People think that because they are paying you you should be able to control the birds. And if you caught 10 trout and he didn't, there were plenty of fish to be caught.
> 
> Sounds like you guys need to find better guides,lol. I have never had this issue. The guides I have used are top notch.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

This guy sounds like a class act to fish with



TrueblueTexican said:


> I have guided for some thirty years now -- in salt and fresh
> 
> I give an ironclad satisfaction guarantee -- or your fees back, or a return trip --
> 
> ...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*More*

To me there is a certain amount of elitism and competition among some guides --

I understand when people want a "cheap" guide as opposed to a 400-600 dollar day -- even at that Clients don't always get what they pay for -- it has been my experience over the years that some of the best guides/fishermen don't have time for a website, hours spent on message boards etc -- they get up at the crack of dawn and return at dark, clean the rig, and get ready for 4AM the following morning -- some more than five days a week -

As for commercial rated insurance -- commercial is where guides pony up big bucks - there are other insurance available -- and again I can't think of any client in thirty years that has asked me if I was licensed or insured

But thats ok -- I will run my business as I see fit and if some customers have demands beyond my control , there are plenty of other fish in the sea --

I have built up a clientele that keeps me as busy as I want to be - and word of mouth is what keeps any business going - at 54 I am NOT as mad at the fish as I used to be - so I refer a lot of business now and only take out a few very loyal customers. I am EXTREMELY picky who I refer clients to.

I always have RELIED on good references from former customers and repeat customers -- any paying customer needs to do their homework when looking for a guide to hire -- just because someone has a big ads in the phone book, papers or Website do not neccesarily make them a "guide". 

Every guide should do their utmost to treat someone JUST LIKE they would want to be treated should they hire a guide.

I also don't usually fish with clients -- unless ASKED to do so - sometimes I may have to demonstrate proper technique -- but on whole most that fish with me a pretty good fishermen in their own right. They just don't have the time to keep up with the fish.

People durn sure don't become a guide to get wealthy -- they do it because they LIKE people, like teaching kids and adults - usually they have caught so many fish for themselves they would much rather see that great big grin on someones else face.

Guiding for me was never based on money (but that was appreciated) it was a whole heck of a lot better than a 9-5 job simply because I love what I do.

It takes all kinds.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

"That is just stupid. I have caught fish on croaker and I have caught fish on plastic. I have caught fish on croaker when they won't eat plastic and caughtem on plastic when they won't eat croaker. Pretty much I'll try whatever it takes to catch some fish because that is usually the reason that I am out there fishing. I'll even whip out some mud minnows, finger mullet or some shrimp. Don't cry because everyone won't fish like you." 

Not pointing fingers or saying that the way anyone fishes is wrong - just a lot of "one note" guides in the Galveston Bay Complex. If this does not apply to you - then dont get bent out of shape. But if you guide this bay - you know it's a statement of fact. What I was saying is that once its over - we pretty much have the bay to ourselves.

Can't wait for opening day of deer season - Hodges to the mouth of the Trinity. Or the days folllowing a good cold front - Frozen point and the shoreline of the Refuge.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I thought about becoming a guide...,but after reading all these posts,..Maybe it isn't such a good idea !!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

MIKE S. said:


> lmao! If youre shooting and birds arent falling, it normally dosent mean its a bad spot....Kinda hard to compare a fishing trip to a waterfowl hunt, since you can actually see if theres any birds to be had...


Well you can see your guide catching fish next to you and you aren't. Kind of the same to me? this is what happened to the guy that started blasting guides(capt. Mullet) on here.

And you would be really surprised what people think and say after a hunt. The geese didn't decoy the way THEY thought they should, or they only shot gadwalls and teal, and they wanted all mallards, you set the decoys "wrong" according to them and even though you limited out they spent the next 3 days *****ing about it, and I could go on. Then the days that you didn't especially think were memorable, they absoluely loved it and you and re-book and refer people? I did my best to tell clients what to expect from our operation before they showed up, but we had poeple from all over the country. We had a lot of yankees, and they thought a little differently than we did,lol.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Expectations*

Expectations are a tough pill to swallow. It will kill a relationship: personal or business. We all have expectations and they change. We evolve. Some people will never meet our expectations. Some acquaintences are just awesome. You can feel their presence.

I hope people get a chance to fish with some quality guides. You can tell how the day is going to be before you get out for the first wade. They set the tone.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

boat said:


> I hate it when you choose a guide and his plan fails and all he can do is blame it on Bush.


that's funny you made me spit coffee all over my key board but it was worth it thanks for making my morning


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> what about this part:


i will be happy to respond!!

*This guy is nuts!!* Just like my belittling him in the post it is totally untrue. To threaten someone is harsh and would be something like this.

"I am going to kick your arse if @$%%#$" or "I am going to call the police and file a theft of services report on you"

Neither of these things happened nor anything close. I gave him a discount on the trip because he was a single. But the trip we took a week or 2 later so that wasnt fresh on my mind. I sent him an email saying that he was short a certain amount of money. He reminded me that I gave him a discount. i emailed him back and *apologized*. Obviously that isnt good enough for this guy all he wants to do is cry about it. I also apologized again on my prior post but he obviously isnt mature enough to accept my apology for the second or third time and he is still upset.

I didnt threaten him and I didnt belittle him and I apologized twice anyways. If he doesnt accept my apology for something he took out of context and get over it it is his problem.

You can ask any 2cooler about my personal nature. I am an easy going guy and I am always polite. I am not hear to step on anyones toes or try to make enemies. That isnt good business and I am all about good business and taking care of my clients.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> i will be happy to respond!!
> 
> *This guy is nuts!!* Just like my belittling him in the post it is totally untrue. To threaten someone is harsh and would be something like this.
> 
> ...


I think you need to take me and IJ on a free trip just to see what kind of guide you really are and clear this all up. Its for the people at 2cool.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I think you need to take me and IJ on a free trip just to see what kind of guide you really are and clear this all up. Its for the people at 2cool.


Good try Gilbert!!! LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

they'll never know gilly...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm just trying to help clear up the confusion. This is the only way I see how it can be done. A professional guide would have no problem taking up this offer.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*IJ*

Glad to see this thread is still adrift. Should be an easy trip. Just take'm for a boat ride. They'll be happy.
Catch all the fish for them also. Bring plenty of fresh dead. They likes them drums!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote "I gave him a discount because he was single" A Professional guide would not have missed this clue. Next time someone fishes by themselves you might wonder why.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Glad to see this thread is still adrift. Should be an easy trip. Just take'm for a boat ride. They'll be happy.
> Catch all the fish for them also. Bring plenty of fresh dead. They likes them drums!


I heard they were looking to catch a bunch of gaffs and sheepshead also. If I were on the gaffers I would have had them jump on no problem.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> I think you need to take me and IJ on a free trip just to see what kind of guide you really are and clear this all up. Its for the people at 2cool.


I dont think he fishes with gatorade bottles and string or a casting net...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> i will be happy to respond!!
> 
> *This guy is nuts!!* Just like my belittling him in the post it is totally untrue. To threaten someone is harsh and would be something like this.
> 
> ...


Good post. he actually PM'd me and *****ed at me for my post. He is in the wrong, but obviously isn't smart enough to know it, or it doesn't matter what really happened he would never be happy anyways. I just blocked him so I wouldn't have to deal with him, after I set him straight.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I spent the time to read all the way through this thread. LOL

This is all old news really, I think we had this same discussion a few months ago. There are those that will always bash guides, and those that love fishing with guides. There are good guides and bad guides...well actually we call the bad guides "Boat Drivers". 

Some of the best guides I know have the nastiest looking rigs and the worst personalities. Sometimes I wonder how they stay in business.

Some guides have the latest everything and the smoothest personalities, and can't find a fish to save their hide.

Some customers are the greatest people in the world and are actually good friends that you almost hate to charge. (everyone pays)

Some customers are hard to get along with and are never satisfied. If you limit out, it should have been done faster or slower. Heck I had a guy complain that it took us 8 stops to limit out on a slow day when the other boats only had a handful of fish.

Bottom line is guides and customers are all human. Good, bad, indifferent, they all have their moments. Good customers and good guides always seem to find each other, just like finding a good barber, or a good restaurant etc etc. 

Those that don't like guides either have never been with a good guide (or a guide period) or already know EVERYTHING there is to know about fishing and think guides are intruding their water.

I like to say that if one good memory is made then the trip was a succcess. 

So, go catch some memories. Guided or not.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Well Said Captain*

I couldn't agree more :brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would expect a professional guide not to get upset when I got blood, slime, or some pee dribble on his pretty green boat. :biggrin:


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

If someone complains about the price of the trip in relation to how many fish they caught, perhaps their money would be better spent at HEB or some fish market. 

You obviously couldn't afford the trip to begin with, and unless you think you got cheated on service, you are just complaining about the meat in the cooler. 

Also, I would be offended if my guide didn't fish. I don't use guides, but if I did, he better be fishing too because we can work different baits and more water, thus finding the pattern faster. After that it's catch and release as much as he wants. 

Guiding is a job, but when your client is experienced, nothing wrong with getting some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would expect a professional guide not to get upset when I got blood, slime, or some pee dribble on his pretty green boat. :biggrin:


Or when you stomp a coke can onto his gel coat. 

J/K!


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

DMC said:


> Or when you stomp a coke can onto his gel coat.
> 
> J/K!


Oooohhh that one gets me, about as bad as standing on seat cushions with shoes on. :hairout: Not that I am picky or anything. :spineyes:

If you don't want me doing that in your office, don't do it in mine.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would expect a professional guide not to get upset when I got blood, slime, or some pee dribble on his pretty green boat. :biggrin:





DMC said:


> Or when you stomp a coke can onto his gel coat.
> 
> J/K!


or when you throw your empty beer cans in the fish box with the fish :slimer:


----------



## JGarzonie (May 27, 2008)

I think the guide should ask. The majority of the people hiring a guide do not know what is appropriate to ask. One of my best guided trips was a father son trip and the guide asked what we wanted to do. Before I could answer my 8 yr old said "catch a fish and go swimming". I told the guide "you heard the man. The guide was surprised but at the end of the day we were happy and the guide said it was one of his best trips.

Guiding is like sales, if you know what they want and it is possible, don't give them what you want.



Clint Sholmire said:


> Guys, All in all I think everyone is missing the whole idea of guiding. The last few years alot of my guest just want to get on the water and have fun. It doesn't matter if we throw bait or we don't throw bait or if we put them on trophy trout or good numbers of reds. It is all about fun and what clients want to do on their trip. One of my best trips last year was 3 guys that had never caught anything big before so I put them on jacks all day and they had a ball(go figure) to each his own. I say the most important question that a customer should ask is ( can we do this or can we do that) If the guide says no hang up and move on to the next number on your list. Good luck to everyone in there next adventure. Capt Clint Sholmire


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been on a few guided trips and never had much luck. What made the difference was the guides themselves, not the amount of fish caught. One guide was constantly explaining why he was making particular decisions, teaching me what to look for and various tricks of the trade. Another guide was late, hungover, and just drove us to a few spots and fished with us. Huge difference. Of course I want to catch fish, but I want to become a better fisherman even more, because for every guided trip I take, I'll make 100 of my own.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

"4. Become a 2cool Sponsor if posting publicity questions like this"

Am I the only one who noticed this? Not saying it's right or wrong....it just kind of stands out to me.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would expect a professional guide not to get upset when I got blood, slime, or some pee dribble on his pretty green boat. :biggrin:


Yeah yeah that blackquack guy is so funny!!! doooooohhhh!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

A fishing guide, a defense lawyer, and a shark were in a boat........thought the thread needed some more useful information. rs


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> A fishing guide, a defense lawyer, and a shark were in a boat........thought the thread needed some more useful information. rs


*HUH :question:*


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

To Capt Hough.
Finally, a GREAT post.
Go fish, have fun and make good memories!
Thanks!


----------

